# Gonna try something different....



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Always used the lamiglass 1503 or the zippy straight 8 for my 8nbait rods. I'm thinking about strapping the 7500 abu or the daiwa 30 shv on the greys pz300t and giving it a go with 6 or 8 n bait. Has anyone tried this. The greys seems to me to have enough backbone for the job and should prove to increase distance......

What do you guys think????

Tommy


----------



## BlaineO (Jan 22, 2001)

Tommy,

It will cast great, take plenty of whatever you use to control joint inflamation, your elbows and shoulders will pay a high price. 

They are great rods for fishing 5 oz or less for me, above that I don't find them to be the best.

The rod is just not very forgiving for more weight than that, and making a lot of casts.

Oh, wait a minute, you cast for the Carolina Longcasters, go ahead, be sure to fish with it a few days before the first weekend in April.......  

Best to you,

Blaine


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Hmmmmm

May need to rethink this.... 

Not gonna use it for point fishing, thinking more along the lines of north beach or fort fisher spike fishing. Just a few casts a trip with it may keep the pain down.

Tony P. and I had a head to head shootout mon... kinda like sundown at the OK corral. We went at it for about 12 casts. The big guy has been nailing it lately. It is great to have compitition on the same level to push you. When its a friend of 30 yrs that makes it even better. If we can keep it up then the Carolina longcasters and the HO "A" team will both be tough. Especially with that Osborne fellow casting for HO........ 

Tommy


----------



## BlaineO (Jan 22, 2001)

Tommy,

It looks like a great year shaping up.
Things should be very competitive for the team events.

I am casting OK, but I don't think I am in the same league as you and Tony currently. 

Practices have to kept short for me, the shoulder does great overall, but gets tender pretty quickly.

Glad to hear things are going well for you and the big guy.

Take care,

Blaine


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

sounds like a little you know what on both sides here. looks like a good season coming up. looking forward to it. i have my reservations made for apr., may, july, and oct. good to hear you are coming on blaine.


----------



## RobC (Feb 25, 2003)

Blaine,
I'd like to get together and learn from, practice with you sometime this spring. Do you have others in our area that you practice with on a regular basis? Would love to jump in if you do. Rob


----------



## BlaineO (Jan 22, 2001)

Hi Rob,

I usually try to practice twice per week, but currently the ice storm damage is using up my practice time to get things squared up around the house.

We can try and get together next week sometime, my schedule should improve by then.

One of the best things you could do is go to a castamuck, there is gong to be one in the Richmond, VA area the last weekend in this month. 
Send me an email and let me know some of the better times that are available to you get together.

[email protected]

Blaine


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Blaine, take it easy on that shoulder. Trust me I know. After 3 of them &^*&*&&&^*() surgeries, I start reallllll slooooooww. But, having that modified Seeker has helped with the distance and virtually no pain after an afternoon of casting. I think they got the job done right this time.


----------



## BlaineO (Jan 22, 2001)

FH,

I'm glad to hear it's going well with your latest surgery.

This is not the first shoulder surgery for me, but I don't heal like I did when I was a pup.

Thanks for the sound advice, and take care of yourself.
Blaine


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

Hi "Fish Hunter",
At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Blaine glad your shoulder is healing , I pushed off getting mine done again as I herniated my back again L5/S1 right before Christmas . Nothing major and treating with physical therapy only ,doesn't bother me casting so no real complaints .Hope to see you at the southern tournament ,the jersey gang is coming down.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Hey Conn,

Glad you guys (see I can talk jersey...  ) are coming down for the SE regionals. Looks like an outstanding season shaping up.

Tommy


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Now, the Shortman is really beginng to take an interest in stretching out his distance. Lifting weights and such and he has gained about 5" of height and about 20 lbs. He might be a force to be dealt with before too much longer.


----------



## BlaineO (Jan 22, 2001)

FH,

Since he is young, smart and strong, I guess I'll soon drop another spot in the casting world.

5", that's some serious growing. He's definately not short now.

Hope all is well,

Blaine


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Tommy ,ya need a better internet translator.
It's Youse (yews)Guys ...lol....I also speak Dublin Irish english and sometimes say Yee Yiz and Yeeze. Don't know where I picked up the Ya from .


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

But the question is......

Do ya speak suuuthern *******?????

see ya in a few weeks

Tommy


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Longcaster, thanks for the welcome. I think I still have the shortcaster syndrome,as I have yet to hit 600'. I've finally reached 500' and with what I cast with and the physical state, that will probably be my best. But......we shall see.


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

Hi "Fish Hunter",
Please elaborate on your last post.

"I've finally reached 500' and with what I cast with and the physical state, that will probably be my best."

Please explain!


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Well, lets see about a 50 yr old body that has been run ragged.  Back surgery at L4 L5 about 10 yrs ago. That one is not too much trouble. In the last 3 yrs, one rotator cuff surgery right shoulder and in the past year 2 rotator cuff surgeries on the left shoulder. The right one is 110%, and the left is about 80%. Not sure it will get back to where it should be.

So, mindfull of these ailments, I'm not sure that the ole body is capable of much more than 500'. 

I am using a custom built 11'4" Seeker rod with a nice parabolic action. I have a pretty decent otg cast and good beach cast and my uni is fair. No pendelum in the mix, yet. 

I would like to hit 600', but without hurting myself


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Fish Hunter , injury wise you are about on par with the rest of use . Age wise you are probably younger than average .The only thing holding you back is the rod ,500' with any 11' rod is very respectable distance.


----------

